# Fletcher Convalescent Hospital, Norfolk



## losttom (May 14, 2013)

The Fletcher Convalescent Home opened on 25 April 1893. The hospital was administered by the Governors of the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital. The building was designed by E Boardman & Son and is unlisted. It was, however, in the Victorian Society's 2008 top-10 list of endangered buildings. Absorbed into the NHS during the 20th century, the home was converted into a geriatric unit which closed in 1998. In 1999 the complex was sold for development.
Apologies for a few of the photos,i was using my usual camera but some came out a bit blurred


----------



## The Wombat (May 14, 2013)

Quality stuff there
Liking that lots


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 14, 2013)

Great looking building with some very photogenic decay, thanks for posting


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 14, 2013)

It looks so much more inviting with that sunshine spilling through!
Love the Gothic architecture,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if it inspired Pink Floyd "The Fletcher Memorial home for colonial wasters"?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2013)

Its survived quite well considering how long its been empty.great photos.


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Is the old caretaker and his mad family still about?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 30, 2013)

Wow! Love this place thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

A beautiful looking building. Fab location, thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (May 30, 2013)

Richard Davies said:


> I wonder if it inspired Pink Floyd "The Fletcher Memorial home for colonial wasters"?



Sure did - apparently a compadre of Roger Waters dad (killed at Anzio) was interred here when he came back from WW2

Godzy


----------



## steve2109 (May 30, 2013)

good stuff mate, was the phone still connected in the rooms with the sofas ?


----------



## losttom (Jun 5, 2013)

manof2worlds said:


> Is the old caretaker and his mad family still about?



Not sure if he was the caretaker but the guy that collared us was quite angry


----------



## losttom (Jun 5, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> good stuff mate, was the phone still connected in the rooms with the sofas ?



Yes mate, still got a dial tone


----------



## BellUK (Jun 6, 2013)

I visited this site last week but struggled to find access, we did find an open window to the rear (near the metal stairs). Heard a few people nearby so decided not to go inside.


----------

